# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Parādiet pasaulei savus salodētos brīnumus!

## black_led

Šajā forumā tiek apspriestas dažādas problēmas, bet, kas ir gala rezultāts, kad visas problēmas ir atrisinātas. Lieciet šeit savus labākos un varbūt ne tik labākos darbus, lai tauta redz, kādi Latvijā ir elektroniķi.

*Atmega8 plate(boards)*
    3 Portu konektori
    Termometrs
    Ārējais EEPROMs
    Simbolu LCD konektors
    un citas fīčas

----------


## Athlons

::  manējais pastūzis uz LM3886



bildes gan sanākušas no sliktiem rakursiem   ::  , bet tagad slinkums jaukt ārā un bildēt pa jaunu... 
jebkurā gadījumā drīz (ceru, ka drīz) tiks uzbūvēts jaunc, kura bildes iepostēšu šeit... būs smuki...   ::

----------


## Velko

Mana idejas ziņā labākā konstrukcija. Ar IR pulti vadāms dimmeris uz ATtiny12. 

kopskats


tuvplāns


uzstādīts vietā


Izpildījums ar šodienas acīm gan vairs neliekas labākais - traki daudz PCB vietas esmu "izķēpājis"   ::

----------


## malacis

Mans brīnums. Gaismas mūzika-skrejošās ugunis.  Taisīts kautkad pagājušā gadsimta astoņdesmitajos.
Pašam liekas, ka biju briesmīgi inovatīvs tam laikam - pieskāriensensoru vadība, tiristori ar maināmu fāzi, plāns korpuss utt




Cik atceros, tad nevarēju LEDus toreiz dabūt, tāpēc indikācija uz mazām lampiņām.  ::

----------


## binary

Mans nelielais brīnums, kurš piestiprinās pie velosipēda riteņa spieķa, un braucot, attēlo ātrumu vai kaut kādu tekstu. Izskatās diezgan smuki. Taču, lai varētu normāli redzēt, ātrumam jābūt virs 20km/h.

----------


## EZo

http://www.ezoflash.com

----------


## ezis666

2kanālu pastūzis uz N-kanālu IRFP250, barošana +/- 80V
protams visiem tranzistoriem ir vajadzīgi radiatori

----------


## Atis

Mans ampis http://www.atix.blogs.lv
Ezi kāda shēma tawam pastūzim  ::

----------


## ezis666

vakarā varu nosūtīt

----------


## Atis

Ok nosūti tad visu projektu kas tew ir pa šito pastūzi un kā viņš skan un kāda ir jauda?Mans e-pasts mailto:atix_s@inbox.lv

----------


## Atis

P.S. Aiz x ir apakšsvītra_

----------


## marizo

Mans pirmais pastiprinātājs uz TDA7294.

----------


## black_led

Es labprāt arī vēlētos uzlodēt pastiprinātāju, bet viesiem ko atrodu navar atrast visas nepieciešamās komponentes. Vai kāds nevar ieteikt kādu labu pastiprinātāju, kuram varētu nopirkt visas nepiciešamās komponentes?

----------


## black_led

Labākais, ko esmu uztaisījis. Es ar savu brāli, kā ZPD (Zinātniski pētnieciskais darbs) uzlodējām ierīci, kas mēra cilvēka sirds pulsus un grafiski attēlo uz nokia 3310 displeja. Datus arī ir iespējams pārsūtīt caur zilozobu.




poga "Die!" nepilda savau funkciju   ::  



kad būs uztaisīts korpuss, tad izskatīsies daudz smukāk.

----------


## GEmachine

Tas pulsa mērēlis izskatās interesants. Vai ir kādas shēmas vai kaut kas tāds? Tagad daudz darba un pat nav laika līdz galam savu stūzi pabeigt, taču šāda vaida ierīces varētu uzveidot kādreiz. Tīri tā savam priekam. Laikam jau gan vispirms būs mikreņu programmēšanu jāsāk mācīties.

----------


## black_led

Nu tāda, apvienotā shēma vēl nav uzzīmēta. Shēmu un citas lietas varbūt izlikšu, bet tikai pēc ZPD aizstāvēšanas. Šī nelielā ierīcīte mums prasīja nepilnu gadu (manuprāt ļoti daudz laika). Ceru, ka tiksim izvirzīti uz Latvijas mērogu.      ::

----------


## GuntisK

Offtops:kā ielikt bildes lai viņas attēlotu pa tiešo forumā?  ::  Plzzz palīdziet kāds.

----------


## black_led

vispirms uzliec bildi uz kāda servera, piemēram, piereģistrējies Bildez.lv un tad forumā raksti [img]bildes links[/img]

----------


## GuntisK

Black led -paldies! Šite būs neliels nieciņš no manis. 
Darbības mērķis:zināt to apnicīgo melodiju "teen buzz" mobilajā,kad tā nepatīkami pīkst?Šī ierīce ir ''uboināks" variants.  ::  Buzzeru dzird pat 15 m tālu-nevienam učakam un učenei nepatīk...  ::  Tas tā-no nederīgā stafa kaudzes.

----------


## GuntisK

> Nu tāda, apvienotā shēma vēl nav uzzīmēta. Shēmu un citas lietas varbūt izlikšu, bet tikai pēc ZPD aizstāvēšanas. Šī nelielā ierīcīte mums prasīja nepilnu gadu (manuprāt ļoti daudz laika). Ceru, ka tiksim izvirzīti uz Latvijas mērogu.


 Noteikti tiksiet-šitādas lietas ir ļoti vajadzīgas.Veiksmi!

----------


## kaspich

Sveiki, viiri!

varbut black_led, Vinchi, malacis un ezis 666 var man atsuutiit savas koordinaates? Ir nopietni projekti, kur vajag jaunus papildspeekus. Jau ieprieksh pateicos! Kaspars 
p.s. ja kaads,m kursh nav listaa piemineets, arii ir gana speeciigs elektronikaa, avr vai pic programmeeshanaa, droshi dodiet zinju!

mailto:kaspars@ael.lv

----------


## Mairis

Mani pirmie briinumi!!!
TDA7293 pirmajaa darbiibas reizee 


Salikts TDA7293

Skats no otras puses

TDA7293 Gali (Latgaliite)

Toposhais TDA7294

RRR U-101 ar LM3886 Galiem (Latgaliites kits)
Nav nemaz vins tik slikts!

----------


## ossh

jauks...tas u-101...es ar tādu taisos tagad būvet augšā!   
pats taisiji vai arī k-kur ņemi piemēru?

----------


## GuntisK

To Maneejais: a nav tam pastūzim uz TDA7293 tie radiatori pamazi?Nekarst?

----------


## Athlons

::  vinsh tak propelleri pielicis... un tagad bauda vēju...   ::

----------


## marizo

Skaņas līmeņa indikators uz LM3915.

Kreisajā pusē viena no pirmajām versijām, labajā pusē- likšanai pastiprinātājā vai, piemēram, datorā CD-rom vietā.   ::  

Celiņi, lodējums.

----------


## Girts

> Skaņas līmeņa indikators uz LM3915.
> 
> Kreisajā pusē viena no pirmajām versijām, labajā pusē- likšanai pastiprinātājā vai, piemēram, datorā CD-rom vietā.   
> 
> Celiņi, lodējums.


 Baigas malacis izskatas uz 9Tikai ar Acetonu vjadzeeja nomazgaat tad visi desmit.

----------


## marizo

Man jau arī patīk!   ::   Tikai te kojās pie rokas nav nekas ar ko nomazgāt..

----------


## GuntisK

> vinsh tak propelleri pielicis... un tagad bauda vēju...


 Vienalga izskatās pamazi tie radiatori.  ::  Turklāt ja pieņem ka konstrukcija ir noslēgta un tie caurumiņi vākos arī neizskatās lieli...

----------


## GuntisK

Reku K līnijas adaptera plate automašīnu diagnostikai:


Atliek tikai pielodēt COM porta spraudni un pāris vadus pievienošanai pie auto un aiziet...

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Mans pastūzis uz TDA2050v

----------


## Mairis

> jauks...tas u-101...es ar tādu taisos tagad būvet augšā!   
> pats taisiji vai arī k-kur ņemi piemēru?


 To es noskatiijos netaa:
http://www.transalp.lv/audio/rrr_y101_rbuild1/

Es nomaniiju tikai galus un selektoru atstaaju!

----------


## Mairis

> To Maneejais: a nav tam pastūzim uz TDA7293 tie radiatori pamazi?Nekarst?


 Zini, nemaz nav pa mazu tas radiators. Coolers ir diezgan aatrs un nekarst vispaar, pat ar ciet aiztaisiitu vaaku! Vienreiz speciaali testeeju ar 4Ohm S-90 riktiigi skalji un kautkaadi 25 graadi bija pashai mikrenei!
Tas starpcitu ir AMD Cpu radiators!

----------


## Mairis

> Es labprāt arī vēlētos uzlodēt pastiprinātāju, bet viesiem ko atrodu navar atrast visas nepieciešamās komponentes. Vai kāds nevar ieteikt kādu labu pastiprinātāju, kuram varētu nopirkt visas nepiciešamās komponentes?


 Taisi uz TDA7294 vai TDA7293!!! Visas detaljas var dabuut un vinju tur vispaar ir ljoti maz!

----------


## black_led

Kāds man nevarētu ieteikt, kādu labu pastiprinātāja shēmu ar TDA7294 vai TDA7293, kas jau būtu izmēģināta un labi ejoša?

----------


## Mairis

> Kāds man nevarētu ieteikt, kādu labu pastiprinātāja shēmu ar TDA7294 vai TDA7293, kas jau būtu izmēģināta un labi ejoša?


 Ir 2 varianti:
1) Taisi peec DataSheet'a
2) Aizej uz latgaliiti un nopeerc gatavas TDA7293 (5,50 Ls) vai TDA7294 (4,70 Ls) (Pats arii nopirku, viss ideaali shancee. Apskaties bildes 2. lapaa, tur ir redzamas traas mikrenes)

----------


## black_led

ladgalītē negribas pirkt, gribu pats visu uzcept. Bet kā ir ar transformātoru? Kur es varētu dabūt piemērotu?

----------


## Mairis

> ladgalītē negribas pirkt, gribu pats visu uzcept. Bet kā ir ar transformātoru? Kur es varētu dabūt piemērotu?


 argus.lv

----------


## ossh

ja ja nu labi mikreni wari pats TDA7294 nopirkt...bet , lai pisties un kodināt..un hujārities tur! da nu nafig! labāk nopirkt gatavu platīti, un tad jua sanāk bik pačakarētie lai viņu ieliktu U-101 pastūzi! a to tā mikrene ir ķip 100w , kas naw nemaz patiesā jauta ne pēc butibas.....tur pat mazāk ir.....tas ir pie pīķa..sprieguma, tad tikai, a tas naw reali......
un otrs.....japišās lai pareizu....strāvu dabutu , klāt viņai , lai nebutu zudumi, tur kur visur ir raxītis ka tur liek viņi tajas pamačibas, galigs  brets......tur war pat vienkaršak un labak pielikt, lai neko nezaudetu!    ::

----------


## GEmachine

Nu ja gribi, lai vienkārši skanētu, tad pērc to latgalītes komplektu. Tikai ja neies, tad sanāks dārgāk.

----------


## Athlons

> ja ja nu labi mikreni wari pats TDA7294 nopirkt...bet , lai pisties un kodināt..un hujārities tur! da nu nafig! labāk nopirkt gatavu platīti, un tad jua sanāk bik pačakarētie lai viņu ieliktu U-101 pastūzi! a to tā mikrene ir ķip 100w , kas naw nemaz patiesā jauta ne pēc butibas.....tur pat mazāk ir.....tas ir pie pīķa..sprieguma, tad tikai, a tas naw reali......
> un otrs.....japišās lai pareizu....strāvu dabutu , klāt viņai , lai nebutu zudumi, tur kur visur ir raxītis ka tur liek viņi tajas pamačibas, galigs  brets......tur war pat vienkaršak un labak pielikt, lai neko nezaudetu!


  ::  žetons tev par atbildi... normāli rakstīt būtu iemācijies!...   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Eu,liekam iekšā savu konstrukciju fotogrāfijas-interesanti taču ko citi salikuši.  ::

----------


## marizo

Tā kā saņēmu vairākas ziņas ar vēlmi iegūt info par to skaņas līmeņa indikatoru, ko ieliku apskatei, tad nolēmu atklāt informācijas avotu   ::  . Tad nu šeit atrodams tas, pēc kā es taisīju:
http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/vu_me...ower_amp_2.htm
Te mana plate ar nelielām modifikācijām:
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/marizo/v...1172583327.jpg

----------


## kamis

kā tu šitādu uztaisiji 
es arī gridu 3310 ekrans par 6ls
man ļoti patk
atraksti-- mailto:tankys@inbox.lv

----------


## slēpnis

Transformatoru var ņemt toroidālos, no apgaismes sistēmām būvmateriālu veikalos vai Senukās. Jāņem 36voltīgie, kuriem sekundārais uztīts ar dubulto vadu. Ja ir ar epoksīdiem aizliets vidus, tas nekas. To viegli nedaudz pasitot dabūt ārā. NOtin izolāciju no sekundārā tinuma. Tad pamazām tin nost sekundāro un ik pa brīdim pieslēdz un pamēra kamēr ir tik cik vajag.  FOrmula ir:  maiņspriegums no trafa =  vajadzīgais spriegums uz pastiprinātāja/1,41 +1.        Tālāk nokniebj salodētos galuz nost un sanāk 2tinumi. Pirmā beigas savieno ar otrā sākumu un tas būs viduspunkts. Brīvie gali pie diodēm un atiet.

----------


## GuntisK

Šodien nedaudz paņēmos un uztaisīju kārtējo pastūzi ar TDA7294 mikrenēm.Reku ir:

Ar skaņas kabeli:

Barošana no U-7111 trafiņa un jāsaka skaņa ir tā neko-priekš istabas skaļuma pietiek.Diožu tilts ir salikts no KD213 diodēm,filtra kondensatori 2 pa 4700*50v (basi labi pat pie šīs kapacitātes).
Platē izmantoju oriģinālās STS mikras -skaņa jāsaka ir labāka nekā tām iepriekšējām uz kurām ar lāzeri bija iededzināts uzraksts "Made in Singapore".Komponenti-rezistori un kondensatori arī ir svaigie.Ja jauni rezistori varēja nebūt,tad kondensatori (elektrolīti) gan -skaņa labāka nekā no kaut kurienes izlodētiem.
Izejas līmeņa indikators salikts pēc vienkāršas shēmas uz TA7666 mikroshēmas.Barošana indikatoram un ventilatoram iet no atsevišķa transformatora ar taisngriezi-TPP sērijas trafiņš+B100C1500R diožu tiltiņš.Tas lai nebūtu iespējamo traucējumu no ventiņa.  ::  Ventilatoru šoreiz ieliku tā lai tas gaisu atsūc nevis dzen iekšā-pietiks elektroniku barot ar putekļiem.  ::  
Tagad klausos un izbaudu mūziku.....  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Varēji taču iemest kādu bildi kā izskatās iekšpuse!!!!  :: 
Man kā jau visiem interese ir kas tam lācītim vēderā  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Varēji taču iemest kādu bildi kā izskatās iekšpuse!!!! 
> Man kā jau visiem interese ir kas tam lācītim vēderā


 piekriitu, taa kaa,Gunti, raadi kas laaciitim veederaa!!!
Starpcitu kas tew taa pa kasti, kuraa iebaazi to visu???

----------


## GuntisK

::  Ai pavisam aizmirsu:









Kāds varbūt teiks ka "padaudz vadu bojā skaņu un ir visādi trokšņi".Ar šo tā nav -viss ir brīnišķīgi.Vienīgi derētu kāds automātiskais ventilatora ieslēdzējs tiklīdz temperatūra paceļas līdz kritiskajam līmenim.Bet tā kopumā ar savu darbu esmu apmierināts.Nākošo laikam likšu kopā lampu-lauktrnzistoru hibrīdu.  ::

----------


## Mairis

> Ai pavisam aizmirsu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 spriiezhot peec kondikjiem, diodeem un trafa, kas tev tur iekshaa, kaadam u7111 nav smagi paveicies!

----------


## Vinchi

Pastūzis tā neko tev!  ::

----------


## GuntisK

[quote="maneejais
Starpcitu kas tew taa pa kasti, kuraa iebaazi to visu???[/quote]
Tādas kastes šķiet Argusā bija (ir?).Numuriņš viņai skaitās Z-39.(pēc šitā arī meklē Argusā).Viss bez problem viņā savietojas,vienā fotogrāfijā (atkal bildēju no mobilas,tā ka piedodiet man lūdzu par kvalitāti   ::  ) redzams kā kaste salīdzināta ar parastajām gāzes šķiltavām.Kopā ar visām "iekšiņām" pastūzis sver ap 4kg.Varbūt kādam aizdomas radīs tās četras vadu klemmes pastiprinātāja aizmugurē?-lieta tāda ka gribēju lai pastūzim varētu pieslēgt četras 8 omu tumbas,jo kā zināms TDA729* sērija spēj atdot vienlīdz vienādu jaudu gan uz 4,gan uz 8 omiem.Tā kā R=R1*R2/R1+R2 ,tad 8*8/16=4 (omi). Viss ir kā vajag....  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Pastūzis tā neko tev!


 Paldies par komplimentiem  ::  ,bet tas vēl nav nekāds kalngals-centīšos vēl smukāku pastūzi uztaisīt.  ::

----------


## Mairis

bet cik tad tas radiators tur ir liels un kaa tev mikrenes noizoleetas no korpusa???

----------


## GuntisK

[quote="maneejais
spriiezhot peec kondikjiem, diodeem un trafa, kas tev tur iekshaa, kaadam u7111 nav smagi paveicies![/quote]
Da ko nu tur-tie U-7111 deg kā maitas (lai piedod man Radiotehnikas konstruktori   ::  ).Cik es tādu draugiem remontēju,pašam arī iesākumos bija,bet tad sadega   ::  -remontēju,remontēju, un tā kaut kur trīs reizes pēc kārtas ar intervālu pusmēnesis-nospļāvos un izjaucu viņu nafig ārā-bet detaļas redz noderēja gan.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> bet cik tad tas radiators tur ir liels un kaa tev mikrenes noizoleetas no korpusa???


 Radiators apmēram 15*15 cm liels,6mm biezs ar daudzām ribām -ņemts no kāda estrādes pastiprinātāja-bija kaut kāds monobloks. Ar dzesēšanu tiek galā.  ::  Mikrenes no radiatora nav noizolētas,jo nav vajadzības pēc tā- nekādas skrūves uz āru neiet un iekšā viss arī noizolēts.

----------


## Mairis

> bet cik tad tas radiators tur ir liels un kaa tev mikrenes noizoleetas no korpusa???
> 
> 
>  Radiators apmēram 15*15 cm liels,6mm biezs ar daudzām ribām -ņemts no kāda estrādes pastiprinātāja-bija kaut kāds monobloks. Ar dzesēšanu tiek galā.  Mikrenes no radiatora nav noizolētas,jo nav vajadzības pēc tā- nekādas skrūves uz āru neiet un iekšā viss arī noizolēts.


 a taa kaste tad ir no plastmasas, vai tas radiators vnk neskaras pie kastes???  :: 
TDA peec datasheeta???

----------


## GuntisK

Jā,kaste ir no plastmasas,bet radiators ir pieskrūvēts pie plastmasas uz piekausētiem izcilņiem (nobildēt nevaru-vnk negribu jaukt ārā,bet cerams saprati   ::  )
Shēma man ņemta šitā: http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp24-1.php  .

----------


## Mairis

> Jā,kaste ir no plastmasas,bet radiators ir pieskrūvēts pie plastmasas uz piekausētiem izcilņiem (nobildēt nevaru-vnk negribu jaukt ārā,bet cerams saprati   )
> Shēma man ņemta šitā: http://cxem.net/sound/amps/amp24-1.php  .


 protams, sapratu!!   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Šodien iedevu nedaudz "dusta" savam pastūzim-nu jau 3 stundas klausos uz maximālā skaļuma un nekas nekarst.  ::  Izejas jauda nav STS firmas solītie 100w, nu bet te trafs vainīgs,bet tie ir nieki.  ::  
Ar šito necilo "kastīti"  panācu pat to ka logi mājai sāka vibrēt.  ::  Savu darbu-S300 tumbu ieskaņošanu viņš veic godam.  ::

----------


## Mairis

Gunti, cik V tu vinjaam gruud iekshaa???

----------


## GuntisK

Barošana +/- 40V -zem slodzes ap 37v.Signāla ieejas līmenis ap 1v.

----------


## Mairis

> Barošana +/- 40V -zem slodzes ap 37v.Signāla ieejas līmenis ap 1v.


 kaa tu dabuuji 40 v???
Es vairaak par 37 nevaru dabuut!

----------


## GuntisK

Nez man rāda abi digitālie testeri un vecais labais TL-4M rāda 40 v.Tiem trafiem arī ir +-- tie vijumi un tāpēc tie spriegumi var atšķirties.Mērīju reiz diviem U-7111 trafa izejas spriegumus-vienam bija 35v otram 38v.Atšķirība ir?  ::

----------


## Mairis

tad jau laikam rrr smagi dzeerushi, kad tina tos trafus!
Man u7111 ir 37v un Pashtaisiitajam TDA7293 ar U101 trafu ar izdevaas dabuut 37V!!!!

----------


## GuntisK

[quote="maneejais"]tad jau laikam rrr smagi dzeerushi, kad tina tos trafus!
quote]
 ::  Laikam.  ::

----------


## kamis

ta ir mans 2x35w aplifaieris uz tda2050 skanēja bet vislabākais ir tad kad tās mikroshēmas sorākst gan dūmi gan troksnis
diemžēl bildi ielikt neizdodas
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1173655444.gif


es paņēmu m-201 rrr kasešu rakstītāju un uztaisīju cd lasītāju kaetes vietāliekot datora cd roomu un datora dc barokli pat vu metrs iet
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1173655436

----------


## GuntisK

Kamis-RESPECT!   ::  Tas ar to Cd-romu kasešu dekas vietā gan ir labi izdomāts.   ::

----------


## Vinchi

Kamis, interesanti izskatās CDroms kasešu vietā  ::

----------


## Mairis

> ta ir mans 2x35w aplifaieris uz tda2050 skanēja bet vislabākais ir tad kad tās mikroshēmas sorākst gan dūmi gan troksnis
> diemžēl bildi ielikt neizdodas
> http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1173655444.gif
> 
> 
> es paņēmu m-201 rrr kasešu rakstītāju un uztaisīju cd lasītāju kaetes vietāliekot datora cd roomu un datora dc barokli pat vu metrs iet
> http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1173655436


 ko noziimee sorākst???? tew vins nosvila uzreiz, vai????

----------


## kamis

> ko noziimee sorākst???? tew vins nosvila uzreiz, vai????


 sorākst -sprākst bet te vēl daži nieki no manis
lukturis kas spīd šādi un barojas no telefona akkuku

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173827555.jpg

uz tā ir mazas smd diodes no telefonu displejiem

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173827547.jpg
no pakaļas tam ir smalki celiņi

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173827531.jpg

un tam ir divi režīmi

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/br...1173827539.jpg

tad vēl es uztaisīju 260w aplifaieri ar +-45v barošani uz tip tranjiem

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173826800.jpg

uz maketētāj plātes

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173826815.jpg

un vēl vu metrs uz led kumutāviju kas barojās ar telefona akkuku

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173826807.jpg

un vēl subis kuru uztaisīju no rrr melodijas rādio kaste izzāģeju caurumus un aizlīmēju nevajdzīgos caurumus

http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173829159.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173829167.jpg

----------


## GuntisK

Uzmanīgāk paklausījos savu pastūzi un tā iedomājos-nevienā mašīnā vēl neesu redzējis skaņu sistēmu kura tik skaļi bumbotu.  ::   Sorry neesu bijis Autoexotica tur varbūt vispār zvērīgās skaņas.  ::   Ja nu šādu pastūzi uztaisīt vēl un plus vēl normālas jaudas impulsu barokli, to visu sakombinēt kopā un būtu *normāls* auto pastūzis.  ::

----------


## Evald

2kamis,  teu 6itas amps? http://ccc.domaindlx.com/Nastase/2/Ampl ... 40,145.htm

----------


## kamis

> 2kamis,  teu 6itas amps? http://ccc.domaindlx.com/Nastase/2/Ampl ... 40,145.htm


 JA GRIBI TAISīT NEIESAKU kroplļo un vospār tā shēma ir nepareizi izgudrota NEIESAKU ja gribi ckarēties regilējot to nevaru to tev aizliegt 

bet es to uzzināju kad to biju jau uztaisījis

man ir tas pats par ko runā ata topikā PALīDZIET UZLABOT šO SHēMU 
protams pie aidio

----------


## kamis

te vēl daži brīnumi no manis

pes no drauga nopirku pa 15ls mono pastūzi TESLA izņemts no TESLA tumbām
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173915231.jpg
un pilnīgi vissas detaļas no TESLA
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173915652.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173998306.jpg
protams tas nav vienīgais bloks ,es domāju ka es ar šito pastūzi kustināšu PROSONIC 400W MAX POWER 12'' skalļruni

man ir lampu pastūzis MONO-25
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173915878.jpg
BAIGI SMAGS un tam ir 120v un 30v izejas, bet viņam ir zemomīgās izejas . lai slēgtu klāt normālu tumbu vajag izzejas traffu starp pastūzi un tumbu

man ir divas tumbas ar GD25
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173915660.jpg
iepriekšējais īpašnieks šīs kastes taisīja kad bija mazs un ir tik šķības ka katru cauruma vietu atzīmēju kordinātu plaknē ,un katru iekšējo caurumu es zāģēju ar rokas finierzāģi 10mm biezā finierī

un visi brīnumi top ar šo lodāmuru
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173915645.jpg

šie vēl nav vissi mani brīnumi 
gaidiet un jums taps dots

----------


## Mosfet

Kamis kāpēc tu domā ka shēma nestrādā, viņa ir primitīva, ar kaudzi trūkumiem, bet strādā un bez baigiem kropļiem. Shēmas autors nez kāpēc
izejas pretestības ir norādijis 47omi, bet vajag 0,47 omi. Ja gribēsi palaist tad 82 omu pretestību aizvieto ar 200omu pretestību maināmu, ar to regulē miera strāvu un šim past vajag ap 100 mA, sākumā slēdz bez slodzes.

----------


## Mairis

Shodien nebija ko darīt, tāpec izdomāju upgreidot un pārtaisīt savu TDA7293!

šitāds bija pirms tam:





Un reku pārmaiņas:



Drošinātāju plate novietota citā vietā, redzamas arī skrūvju vietas priekš barošanas plates (Stiprinājumi no PC) 






Vieta stabilizatora platei un diožu tilts (+ ir priekšpastiprinātājam, - ir stabilizatora platei)


Transformators arī pārtaisīts (izvilku ārā serdi un iespiedu iekšā kautkādu akrilu vai silikonu un šis vairs nedūc vispār) Vadi savienoti savādāk, jo 6 un 7 tinumi ir saslēgti kopā! Līdz ar to ieguvu +/- 37 V!!!


Biški mazs savilcējs coolerim pagadījas, vismaz nekustās!



Un te viss ir salikts kopā un rubī!

Pats labākais, ka jaudas pakāpju barošanai ir 10A diodes, bet priekšpastiprinātājam un stabilizatoram ir 35A diožu tilts, tas tāpēc, ka neko citu nevarēju izkasīt!

Pārējas bildes:
http://bildez.lv/foto/maneejais/ampi

----------


## kamis

vai zini to ka tavam brīnumam radiātors nepareizi ielikts
1) siltums iet uz augšu nevis uz sāniem noliec to tā ka tam ribas stāvus ir lai siltums var iet uz augšu un lai paātrinātu šo procesu tev ir ventilātors tas tev ir novietots labi bet es domāju ka lietderīgāk to būtu likt apakšā lai tas silto gaisu gar ribām celtu uz augšu
2)ir ļoti svarīgi lai korpusā ir ventilācijas caurumu gan augšā gan apakšā radiātoram

veic dažas izmaiņas un tu redzēsi ka tavs AMP vairs tā nesilst.

starp citu kas tev tas par korpusu

----------


## Mairis

> vai zini to ka tavam brīnumam radiātors nepareizi ielikts
> 1) siltums iet uz augšu nevis uz sāniem noliec to tā ka tam ribas stāvus ir lai siltums var iet uz augšu un lai paātrinātu šo procesu tev ir ventilātors tas tev ir novietots labi bet es domāju ka lietderīgāk to būtu likt apakšā lai tas silto gaisu gar ribām celtu uz augšu
> 2)ir ļoti svarīgi lai korpusā ir ventilācijas caurumu gan augšā gan apakšā radiātoram
> 
> veic dažas izmaiņas un tu redzēsi ka tavs AMP vairs tā nesilst.
> 
> starp citu kas tev tas par korpusu


 1) Radiatoru nevar likt savaadaak, jo tad vins skaartos pie korpusa, liidz ar to miinusa straava mestos pret GND!
2) Ventilaacija ir gan apakshaa, gan augshaa!
Vins vispaar nekarst!

Kastee kaadreiz bija AKAI pastuuzis! Es nezinu cik vinjam bija vati, katraa zinja ne vairaak kaa 10W,ja ne pat mazaak, jo vins knapi vilka S-30!! Kaste peec izmeeriem japaanjiem ir izdevusies!
Vinjam priekspastiprinaatajam nevajag divpolaaro baroshanu!

----------


## Athlons

::  eee... biš savējo pārtasīju...
te būs dažas bildes:
bija:

izdabonam laukā detaļas:   ::  

slinkums kodināt, tapēc uzlodēju uz maketplates:

rezultāts:


backside:

output:   ::  

outside:

kopskats:

----------


## GuntisK

Interesants risinājums-trīsstūrveida plate.  ::

----------


## Mairis

> eee... biš savējo pārtasīju...
> te būs dažas bildes:
> bija:
> 
> izdabonam laukā detaļas:   
> 
> slinkums kodināt, tapēc uzlodēju uz maketplates:
> 
> rezultāts:
> ...


 
Kas tas pa briesmiigo trafu??? kur izkasiiji taadu????

----------


## GuntisK

Vēl viens nieciņš no manis: šoreiz soundstrobers-efekts kā policijas strobam (tas kur zilā krāsā mirgo). Mana konstrukcija.  ::  2 tranzistori,pāris kondensatori,mikrofons un mirgojošās gaismas diodes.


Mobilā telefona kamera nepaspēja noķert abas diodes spīdam.  ::

----------


## kamis

> Kas tas pa briesmiigo trafu??? kur izkasiiji taadu????


 tas nav no rrr pastūža ar  lielu kosa korpusu un lampiņu virs katras pogas  un ar vu metrim ( analogeim ) virs kuriem pārslodzes lampiņas
un galvanie pastiprinātāja traņi bija kt808

vai tā?[/quote]

----------


## Mairis

Gunti, negribi iedot sheemu taam diodeem?????

----------


## Athlons

::  trīsstūrveida plate tapēc, ka TO220 korpuss maketplatē iespraužas tikai pa diagonāli, citādi jāloka kājeles... pirmo pastūzi tā saliku - nevisai forši...
starpcitu šitās mikrenes jau tiek lietotas iekš trešās plates...    ::  
a trafs ir no:

http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/rtuku020.htm
par to liels paldies kursabiedram, kam mājās mētājās divi tādi stiprekļi bez gala pakāpēm, un vienu no tiem šis man dāsni uzdāvināja...

----------


## Mairis

> trīsstūrveida plate tapēc, ka TO220 korpuss maketplatē iespraužas tikai pa diagonāli, citādi jāloka kājeles... pirmo pastūzi tā saliku - nevisai forši...
> starpcitu šitās mikrenes jau tiek lietotas iekš trešās plates...    
> a trafs ir no:
> 
> http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/rtuku020.htm
> par to liels paldies kursabiedram, kam mājās mētājās divi tādi stiprekļi bez gala pakāpēm, un vienu no tiem šis man dāsni uzdāvināja...


 tas trafs ir sherpaaks par u-101?? cik vinjam amperi??

----------


## Athlons

> tas trafs ir sherpaaks par u-101?? cik vinjam amperi??


 nuuu, ja u-101 ir 20 W uz kanālu bet uku-020 50 W uz kanālu, tad jau viš varētu būt niknāks...   ::  
par ampēriem nezinu... varētu būt ap 7 A...

----------


## GuntisK

> Gunti, negribi iedot sheemu taam diodeem?????


 Protams iedošu!  ::  Gaidiet -vakarā būs.  ::

----------


## Mairis

> tas trafs ir sherpaaks par u-101?? cik vinjam amperi??
> 
> 
>  nuuu, ja u-101 ir 20 W uz kanālu bet uku-020 50 W uz kanālu, tad jau viš varētu būt niknāks...   
> par ampēriem nezinu... varētu būt ap 7 A...


 jaasaak mekleet taads trafs.
kaadi spriegumi tur naak laukaa??
uz cik piemeeram tew darbojaas tagad taas mikrenes??

----------


## Athlons

no tā trafa nāk ārā kautkur 23 V, mikreni baroju ar +/- 32 V...
tīri matemātiski tāds pastūzis ir spējīgs dot 2x70 @ 4 Ohm un 2x35 @ 8 Ohm...
pac lietoju 8 omīgas rrr tumbeles...

----------


## kamis

vai kāds var uzminēt kas tas ir
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174179729.jpg
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174179745.jpg
nopirku krāmu tirgū pa 0,4ls

vai jums patīk kā sprājst elektrolīti 
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174180022.jpg
es dudz dudz salodēju paralēli ievietošu pudelē aizvākošu to un pieslēgšu pie barošanas bloka kuram var regulēt voltus un lēnām paaustināšu voltus lai tie maitas sprākst 

lukturis 
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174179737.jpg
no kā lai es viņam varētu uztaisīt korpusu

SMALKāS LIETIņAS
man pazīstams meistars vienreiz meta ārā video magnetafonu galviņas un es viņas savācu jo tas tak ir apaļš alumīnijs un to var virpot
un tad nu es domāju vienreiz kādu pārvirpot un sanāca labu labā kājiņa 
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1173915637.jpg
un es uzvirpoju vissas 4, virpoju kājiņas katram aparātam tikai 2 jo materiālu tik daudz man nav

kad atradu elektro motora vāku te to pārvirpoju un vēlāj atradu vēlviemunu tādu pašu
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174180631.jpg
es pat šitiem verķiem speciāli uzvirpoju lēcu no organiskā stikla lai izskatās kā kseona lampa
http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174179801.jpg

man vienreiz labojot y7111 elektrolīts iesprāga pirkstā un bija pušums
es spēlējos ar diodi un piešāvu 3v diodei 12v un viņai tur iekšā sāka dekt un viņa sprāga un puse no diodes man trāpija virs acs un piedega

vai jums nav bijuši bīstami piedzīvojumu ar elektrību ja ir izstāstiet tos

----------


## GuntisK

Labi-ne pa tēmu bet tomēr.  ::  Es vienreiz norāvos ar +25kv.  ::  Dzīvs paliku,paldies dievam.  ::  Secinājums-nebāzt pirkstus pie kineskopa anoda izvada, kad tikko izslēgts.  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Ai miegs šonakt nenāk, tāpēc rādu ko es esu samontējis.  ::  Tranzistoru testers ar kuru iespējams pārbaudīt tranzistorus, tos neizlodējot no shēmas:




Vienkāršākas shēmas nav- http://cxem.net/izmer/izmer30.php  . Lampiņu un mikroampermetru no shēmas izmetu,pārējais ir tāpat kā shēmā. Vissarežģītākais tai visā ir transformatora uztīšana-200 tinumu tīšana uz 8mm ferīta gredzena nav viegla lieta, bet es ar to tiku galā pusotras stundas laikā.  ::  Iesaku šo shēmu.
P.S. Tādus mazus ferīta gredzentiņus var "na haļavu" dabūt no ekonomiskajām spuldzēm-tur ir tāds mazs trafiņš.  ::

----------


## kamis

nu nezinu vai ie vērts cakatrēties un tādu taisīt es tranzistorus pārbaudu izlodējot , uzlieku uz multimetra diožu skalu un skatos ko laiž cauri 
emiters  ::  kolektors
 kolektors   ::  emiters
ja laiž cauri vienā virzienā un nav 
kolektors  ::  baze kotaktā tad jau vesels ir
uz multimetra arī tranzistoru skala ir bet nesaprotu kā šī strādā

----------


## GuntisK

> nu nezinu vai ie vērts cakatrēties un tādu taisīt es tranzistorus pārbaudu izlodējot , uzlieku uz multimetra diožu skalu un skatos ko laiž cauri 
> emiters  kolektors
>  kolektors   emiters
> ja laiž cauri vienā virzienā un nav 
> kolektors  baze kotaktā tad jau vesels ir
> uz multimetra arī tranzistoru skala ir bet nesaprotu kā šī strādā


 Labi! Kamēr tu Kami lodēsi ārā to trani, iespraudīsi ligzdā, nomērīsi,padomāsi, sapratīsi ko tie cipari uz skalas nozīmē, es jau ceturto trani testēšu.  ::  Turklāt ja tev ir analogais testers (kā man TL-4M) viņš jau nenorādīs ka tranis tiešām strādā. Bet te uzreiz skaidrs-pīkst-labs, nepīkst-slikts=uz miskasti.

----------


## kamis

> vai kāds var uzminēt kas tas ir
> http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174179729.jpg
> http://www.bildez.lv/bildes/kamis/el...1174179745.jpg
> nopirku krāmu tirgū pa 0,4ls


 atklāšu kas tas ir   ::  tas ir logoritmiskais liniāls tikai apaļš un mazs
protams tajā nav vissas logoritmiskā liniāla funkcijas pats īsti nezinu kas viņam ir un kas viņam nav zinu vienīgi to ka tas ir logoritmiskais liniāls

----------


## cakars

Nu reku mans ETF trešā kursa pirmā semestra kursiķis, proti, sešstīgu ģitāras skaņotājs.

----------


## Athlons

:P stāsts kā es šito:  pārtaisīju...
http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RemR/ef5208.htm
tātad... kā plašu atskaņotājs viņš savu funkciju veica, bet tika izmantots tikai kā pastiprinātājs, lai kustinātu divas rrr tumbeles... kad iebūvētais daikts atteicās rūkt, donoram tika izņemts trafs...   ::  
un tika ņemtas talkā LM1875-tās mikrenes... vienkāršs srieguma dalītājs, lai iegūtu nulli un +/- barošanu... vienkāršs trīspotenciometru preamps uz TL074... and there we go:


tā ir sākuma versija - testēšanai... kad viss notestētc un atregulēts, var sākt taisīt korpusu:

top & bottom - saplāksnis, sāni - presētais kartons   ::  , front & back - org stikls... un rezultātā:


iekšskats:


protams ar visiem uzrakstiem, firma taču...   ::

----------


## Mairis

Athlon, normaals verkis tew sanaacis, diezgan orginaali!

----------


## Athlons

::  thanx maneejais...
šito es vēl izdevīgi notirgoju... stāv tagad čomam mājās un šis priecājas... patiesībā ideāls (IMHO  ::  ) stipreklītis priekš tām tumbelēm...

----------


## GuntisK

Athlon-tiešām respect! Superīgs pastūzis tev iznācis!  ::  Tā tik turpini.  ::

----------


## Athlons

::  es jau vēl savējo neesu līdz galam dataisījis... tagad nav laika, jāatliek uz vasaru... vot tad gan varēšu palielīties!   ::

----------


## kamis

kāda preampa shēma uz tās TL074 tev tuer ir

----------


## Athlons

::

----------


## kamis

vai tiešām mēs tik maz ko esam taisījuši ka to viisu var akopot septinās lapās
ta ir stipri par maz

parādiet kas vēl kādu brīnumu uztaisīja

----------


## GTC

> vai tiešām mēs tik maz ko esam taisījuši ka to viisu var akopot septinās lapās
> ta ir stipri par maz
> 
> parādiet kas vēl kādu brīnumu uztaisīja


 Nu, mana jaunrade un dažādas konstrukcijas elektronikas (analogās radioelektronikas) jomā, tika būvētas pirmas 15 - 20 gadiem. Pamatskolas un tehnikuma (koledžas) laikos, būvēju visādas gaismu mūzikas, skrejošās ugunis, vienkāršas mikšerpultis, dažādus pastūžus, utt. Vēlāk hobbija līmenī nodarbojos ar radioelektronikas remontu, visbiežāk tie bija sviluši automaģi, kuriem mainīju galus, aizvietojot tos ar К174УН14 (TDA2003). Tad arī vairs neko nebūvēju, tie bija grūtue '90, kad bija citas problēmas, ko risināt.
Šobrīd gan esmu atsācis nopietnāk nodarboties ar elektroniku (protams hobbija līmenī), un esmu ieplānojis šo to uzbūvēt, bet par to vēstīšu, kā arī šeit ievietošu kādas fočenes, kad būs pirmie rezultāti!
Man kaut kur kastēs mētājas manas jaunības jaunrades vraku pārpalikumi. Kad tos atradīšu, nofočēšu, ielikšu apskatei. Varēsiet palūkoties uz '80 gadu brīnumiem!   ::

----------


## abergs

Daži mani "gara darbi":
http://bildez.lv/foto/abergs/hobijs/1176253837
http://bildez.lv/foto/abergs/hobijs/1176253843
http://bildez.lv/foto/abergs/hobijs/1176253849
http://bildez.lv/foto/abergs/hobijs/1176253854
http://bildez.lv/foto/abergs/hobijs/1176253934

----------


## timmijss

Man tads mazs laika nosišanas projektiņs uz Tda2003 , ko izņēmu no veca, neejosa mašīnas rādžiņa. Vakar pa stundu saliku kopa un skanēja  tīri normali., bet šodien kautkas notika un kad nogriez klusu fona skan kautkādi radio murgi ("rus un Jap. valodā.")  ::  

http://foto.inbox.lv/k-timmijss/darbi/IMG-75676.jpg

----------


## Athlons

OOO... telpiskā montāža... respect...   ::

----------


## ezis666



----------


## Athlons

ezis666... vismaz kādu nelielu paskaidrojumu pie katras bildītes būtu pielicis... tā jau izskatās nevāji...   ::

----------


## macha90

Klau ezi - par tevi jau sen biju dzirdeejis - ka tu baigos pastuuzhu zveerus taisi!  ::  Gribeeju pajautaat, vai nevari padaliities ar kaadaam paarbaudiitaam labaam pastuuzha sheemaam? 
Mans mails mailto:macha90@inbox.lv
Buutu baigi prieciigs ja tu atsuutiitu!  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Te mani salodeetie un savaaktie elektronikas briinumi
http://foto.inbox.lv/ninni/salodetie-briinumi

----------


## Atis

Mans subis skatiit pielikumus.
http://www.atix.blogs.lv/raksts/34152/P ... sits-subs/

----------


## GuntisK

Ati-foršs subis sanācis!   ::  Labi "bumbo"?

----------


## kamis

atis tās suba kājas virpoja no hokeja šaibas uz metāla virpas

----------


## kamis

te no manis daži brīnumi vēl

uzliku paastūzi uz dēlīša
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176662076

atradu laukos lielu motora spoli viņai tinumi no 0.8 drāts   ::  uztinu uz spoles lai traffus vat tīt
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176662068

no drauga nopirku mikrofonu bez korpusa un apliku viņam z,š filtru
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176662060

uztinu smuku spoli tumbai
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176662053

frekvenču ģenerātors kuram frekvenci var regulēt ar potenciometru uAmpermetram gam adatiņa nolūzusi   atzišos pats netaisīju 
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661434

mans kārtējais pasūzis -kad piedarbina viņam ierosme liela   ::  vēl jāregulē
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1176661913
lūk viņam shēmahttp://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/audio/013/

----------


## Atis

Bumbo normāli priekš istabas pietiek  ::

----------


## kamis

te atkal lielie brīnumi no manis

low pas filtrs subim
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1177208999
un potenciometri uz paneļa
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1177208999
īsti personīgi man nepatīk kā viņš strādā
*dod fonu
*nav nekādu vārdu

uztaisīju lauktraņu testeri
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1177209007
stādā labi

vai esat radzējuši manu seifu
http://www.bildez.lv/foto/kamis/brinumi/1177208991
tas kases aparāts kam nav augša bet augšas vietā ir rrr koka korpuss

----------


## edgars

Ar elektroniku esmu sācis darboties pavisam nesen, tā kā vēl neko sarežģītu būvēt nemāku. Pagaidām manā kontā ir 2 pārbūvēti RRR pastiprinātāji un paša taisītas akustiskās sistēmas. Lūk arī bildes:

U-7111


U-101


Abi kopā


Paštaisītais sabvūferis un paštaisītas 30-nieces

----------


## Mairis

Edgar,
Tumbas  piemēram tīri labas sanākušas!
Vienīgi pēc manām domām vajadzēja atstāt pastūžiem iekšā aizsardzības plates!

----------


## edgars

Paldies  :: 
Tās mazās tumbiņas tik tagad vēl ir nokrāsotas melnas un arī skan pa pirmo. Man no tās aizsardzības īpaši lielas jēgas nav, jo skaļi negriežu un necenšos īpaši viņus cepināt. Arī pie ieslēgšanas un izslēgšanas nekādu sitienu uz tumbām nav.

----------


## Mairis

> Paldies 
> Tās mazās tumbiņas tik tagad vēl ir nokrāsotas melnas un arī skan pa pirmo. Man no tās aizsardzības īpaši lielas jēgas nav, jo skaļi negriežu un necenšos īpaši viņus cepināt. Arī pie ieslēgšanas un izslēgšanas nekādu sitienu uz tumbām nav.


 njā, bet ja mikrene izietu no ierindas, tad tumbām hanā, jo mikrenes aizsargā tikai sevi!

----------


## kamis

> rrr apgreids


 nesaprotu kāpēc visiem šitiem apgreidotajiem pastūžiem iekšā ir tilai pliks jaudas pasūzis 
vai tiešam tik grūti preampi un tembr bloku atstāt orģinālo 

manuprāt patiešām izdevies agreids ir tad kad no ārienes nekādas atšķirības ar orģinālo verķi nav, štekerus ari atstāt orģinālos vajag

----------


## GuntisK

Edgaram: varēji tos kulerus iebūvēt pašā pastiprinātājā-tur vietas gana. 
Un uzlikt virsū hromētu kulera aizsargresti (nav viņas dārgas-līdz latam)....  ::

----------


## edgars

Paldies par ieteikumu, bet es jau gribēju iekšā virs radiatora un vieta par šauru. Nesen dabūju smuku sietiņu ar kuru aplikšu tos kūlerīšus.
Kami - man jau abiem ir tembru bloki oriģinālie un tā kā ieeja vajadzīga tikai viena, tad no ieejas bloka nav jēgas. Jaudas indikatori traucē, kad tumsā skatos filmas (skaņa no DVD tiek padota caur pastiprinātājiem uz s-90). Ar to oriģinālo ārieni ir tā, ka U-101 būtu varējis atstāt, vai vismaz uzlikt oriģinājo sudraba krāsas priekšu, bet U-7111 bija krimināli sliktā vizuālā stāvoklī (pietam nodedzis), tākā nācās pārveidot.

----------


## Mairis

> rrr apgreids
> 
> 
>  nesaprotu kāpēc visiem šitiem apgreidotajiem pastūžiem iekšā ir tilai pliks jaudas pasūzis 
> vai tiešam tik grūti preampi un tembr bloku atstāt orģinālo


 neesi akls???

----------


## kamis

> neesi akls???


 es ne tieši konkrēti paršito bet par apgreidiem vispār un tas nedaudz skar arī šos rrr

----------


## Mairis

> neesi akls???
> 
> 
>  es ne tieši konkrēti paršito bet par apgreidiem vispār un tas nedaudz skar arī šos rrr


 Nu kad es taisīju u-101 upgrade, tad es nomainīju TIKAI galiniekus un Kondiķus! Visu atstāju iekšā-Trafu, priekšpastiprinātāju, komutatoru un pat displeju!

----------


## GuntisK

Mans šīs dienas "nedarbs".   ::  Plašu apgaismotājs.
Bija tāds:

Palika šitāds (bildēts kad ieslēgts   ::  ):

Pievienoju piespiedējstiklu no veca kopētāja:

Ļoti vienkārši-pacel stiklu ar apgaismotāja UV lampu, uzliec uz pamatnes plati+fotošablonu un piespied (bildē atvērts):

Nedaudz vēlāk pieskrūvēju rokturīti:

...Lai to visu varētu pacelt  ::    :

----------


## Athlons

::  ew būs pie tevis jābrauc plates kodināt...  ::

----------


## Athlons

> ... paštaisītas 30-nieces


 jautājums... kapēc tu tās 30-nieces taisīji tādas pat kā orģinālās (vismaz izskatās)... to fāzinvertoru jau varēja arī iekš orģināla ielikt... imho...

----------


## GuntisK

> 


 Edgar-tas sabvūvers nav gadījumā taisīts pēc šī apraksta: http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic56.php  ? Ja tā, tad jautājums- kā skan? Pats pirms laika tādu gribēju uzmeistarot, bet nebij īsti laika.  ::

----------


## edgars

Athlon - man patīk arī galdnieciski darbi un pietam ja mājas aiz skapja stāvēja 1,5cm biezs finieris, tad kāpēc gan neuztaisīt.  ::  
Vēl viņām pīkstuļi ņemti no Simfonijām un iekšpuse ir izklāta ar vatei līdzīgu materiālu.
Gunti - pareizi, taisīju pēc tā apraksta. Ar skaņu ir tā, ka skan klusāk nekā parasta fāzinvertora kaste, toties basi ir dziļāki un zemāki. Ja ir labs pastiprinātājs, tad priekš kinozāles būs ideāli. Darbs man aizņēma 2 vakarus, bet es neizklāju iekšpusi.

----------


## GuntisK

> Darbs man aizņēma 2 vakarus .


  ::  Respect

----------


## Mairis

Pa vienu garo ziemas vakaru uzlodeeju pre-ampu!



No apakshas izskataas briesmiigi, bet viss straadaa ideaali!

----------


## edgars

Oho smuks. Kas par čipu izmantots?

----------


## Mairis

> Oho smuks. Kas par čipu izmantots?


 LM1036

----------


## Athlons

::

----------


## Mairis

> 


 ko tu ar to gribeeji pateikt?

----------


## Athlons

nuuu... man vnk nepatīk tā mikrene, bet tas nav svarīgi... uztaisīts ir imho smuki...

----------


## Mairis

> nuuu... man vnk nepatīk tā mikrene, bet tas nav svarīgi... uztaisīts ir imho smuki...


 nu mikrene nav no labākajām, viņai visa regulācija ir elektroniska, bet var paciest!

----------


## Oleg

GSM signalizacija - pie bloka var pieslēgt kustības sensoru, herkonu.
Suta SMS: Uzlikts/Nonemts uz signalizaciju, datums, laiks. Ja nostrada - zvana. Numurus prieksh SMS un zvana nolasa no SIM kartes. Strada ar Siemens M55 (citus telefonus nemeginaju).

----------


## edgars

Lūk ietaupīju ~10ls savam PC modding projektam uztisot fanu kontrolieri pats. Pavisam vienkāršs, bet darbojas ideāli.

----------


## Mairis

> Lūk ietaupīju ~10ls savam PC modding projektam uztisot fanu kontrolieri pats. Pavisam vienkāršs, bet darbojas ideāli.


 Izskataas pat LOTI, LOTI vienkaarshs! Kaadas komponentes tur iisti ir vajadziigas???

----------


## M_J

GSM signalizaacija - lieta, kas interesee arii mani. Izskataas ka buuveeta uz Atmel. Kaada sheema? Vai prograammu pats rakstiiji?

----------


## edgars

Mairi - labam ne vienmēr jābūt sarežģītam.  :: 
Tur vajadzēja LM317T voltāžas regulatoru, 100nF nepolārais kondensators, 1uF elektrolītiskais konensators, 1K rezistors un 10k reostats. Džamperīšus pēc nepieciesamības, bet ne vairāk kā ~6, jo šitā ietaise tur līdz 1,5A.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Lūk mans pastūzis- 4.1 kanaalu 4x tda2052 (60w) un 1x tda7294 subam
tāds vins izskatās pagaidām, vēl nav pabeigs. vajag vēl uztaisīt priekšpastiprinātāju un ielikt vēl vienu trafu, lai to visu pavilktu.
ja kas- kaste no bērza masīvkoka.
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums355 ... C01069.jpg

----------


## Girts

Vakr Hercmetras ieguva korpusu,varat ievērtēt.Pats hercmetrs grieas uz PIC16F84A grafiskais displejs Krievijā ražots.Mēramā frekvence līdz ~50MHz.

----------


## Athlons

> Lūk mans pastūzis- 4.1 kanaalu...


 jā wot tas man patīk...   ::

----------


## Oleg

to M_J
par GSM signalizaciju - taisita uz Mega32. Shemas nav - uzreiz taisiju palti. Programmu rakstiju pats. Vel nav pabeigts Touch Memory bloks - gaidu ligzdu no Tevalo.

----------


## M_J

To Oleg
Respect! Kādā veidā organizēji sakarus ar mobilo telefonu? Programmu rakstot lietoji ASM vai C? Ļoti labi izskatās priekšējais panelis ar uzrakstiem. Kādu tehnoloģiju izmantoji?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

pa brīvdienām uzmeistaroju šo te
http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums359 ... C01126.jpg
pagaidām gan stāv mājā, bet taisīts priekš mašīnas.
skaļrunis- 10'' (27cm)

----------


## Armando

> pa brīvdienām uzmeistaroju šo te
> http://content1-foto.inbox.lv/albums359 ... C01126.jpg
> pagaidām gan stāv mājā, bet taisīts priekš mašīnas.
> skaļrunis- 10'' (27cm)


 Jā tas ir labais! Pats ar taisu subus, bet man ne tuvu nelīdziās tavam :: 
Kur dabūji tādu apdari?Ja nav noslēpums pēc kāda parauga taisīji?

----------


## Neatkarīgais

Netaisiju pēc nēkāda parauga. taisīju kā jau subus mašīnām kaste ar ar aizmuguri apmēram 30' lenķī. tilpums tik jārēķina pašam.
apdari- t.i akustisko audumu (paklāju- sauc kā gribi  ::  ) dabuju yota veikalā, Rīgā uz čaka ielas (vienā nodaļā šamie tirgo visādus SAT aparātus, otrā visu priekš auto audio) tik tas audums maita dārgs  ::  8,50 ls metrā- ruļļa platums- 1,3m
bet ir tā vērts, jo pat ja kastē ir kāds caurums vai neprecizitāte kas varētu ''pūst garām'' tiek izlabota.
pašu kasti taisīju no 25mm ūdensizturīgā saplākšņa (vnk man nebija cita materiāla. bet toties sanāca ļoti izturīgs  ::  un smags

----------


## Oleg

to M_J 
Sakari ar mobilo - caur AT komandam. Programmu rakstiju uz C (CodeVision) un vel izmantoju Proteus. Priekshejo paneli izdrukaju uz lazerprintera, uztajsiju caurumus un ielaminelu. 
Vel konstrukcijas var apskatit sheit: http://www.bildez.lv/foto/2m
Viena no tiem taisita 87-89 gada, toreiz bija super moderna.  :: 
Driz uzlikshu savo pirmo pashtaisito datoru Orion-128 (1992g.)  ::

----------


## JANCIS89

Pārbūvēju vienu skaļruni saliku membrānas, drātis un magnētu tikai tinumu nepārtinu uz mazāk omiem

----------


## GuntisK

Nu ko-neviens neko vairāk nav salicis? Lieciet tak arī senās,nepabeigtās konstrukcijas. Citādi rādās, ka mēs te tikai runājam a rezultāta nav. Varbūt kāds agrāk salicis lampinieku, kādu mēraparātu,da vienalga ko- liekam iekšā foto. 
P.S. Digitālo fotiku mūsdienās nav grūti atrast-kaut vai aizņemties.  ::

----------


## Delfins

Re kur man tas nepabeigtais pastūzis 818/819 traņiem (ar krievu "УД2" mikreni), laiki, kad plates zīmēji ar parasto krāsu :P

----------


## abergs

Apmēram 20 gadus vecs barošnas bloks. Lietoju vēl tagad.

Tā paša laika zemfrekvences svip-ģenerators.Sīnuss, trīsstūris, meandrs.

----------


## Athlons

::  dikti lielas bildes...  ::

----------


## abergs

Atvainojos.Seit linki uz lielākām;
http://bildez.lv/bildes/abergs/hobijs/1182696381.jpg
http://bildez.lv/bildes/abergs/hobijs/1182696386.jpg
Sienas pulkstenis ~25 gadu vecs.Uz k176 sērijas.Modinātājs,automātiska spilgtuma regulēšana,"dzeguzīte".
Vēl arvien sit apaļas stundas;
http://bildez.lv/bildes/abergs/hobijs/1182811407.jpg

----------


## GuntisK

Vakar uztaisīju jaudas regulatoru lodāmuram:


Tiakai divas detaļas-mikrene+mainrezistors.   ::

----------


## marizo

Gunti, varbūt vari pateikt, kas tā par mikreni? Vai varbūt atsūti visu shēmu...   ::   Izskatās interesanti! Es lietoju autotransformatoru, bet tas samērā liels izmēros, tā ka šis noderētu!

----------


## GuntisK

To Marizo: mikrene ir PR1500S. Nezinu varbūt Latgalītē tādu var pasūtīt, pats sūtīju no rūpnīcas.  :: 
Šodien atradu vienu senu,senu (kad vēl 8.klasē gāju) konstrukciju-laistīšanas indikatoru augiem.   ::  Divi elektrodi iesprausti zemē:

Pati ierīce:

Un viss kopā:

Kad jālaista tad spīd lampiņa. Viss, atā-eju laistīt kaktusu.  ::

----------


## karloslv

GuntisK: bet ieguvums būtu nesalīdzināmi lielāks, ja Tu vēl tikai nedaudz papūlētos un uztaisītu, ka ierīce arī pati aplaista kaktusu. Mazo ūdens sūknīti var nopirkt zooveikalā un aiziet. Tikai jāsagādā liels konteineris ar ūdeni. 
Es savukārt mājās uztaisīju podu, kurā visu laiku cirkulē ūdens/barojošs šķidrums, un augi aug keramzītā. Šobrīd tur tomātus audzēju, aug griezdamies  ::  Tur gan no elektronikas ne smakas.

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntisK: bet ieguvums būtu nesalīdzināmi lielāks, ja Tu vēl tikai nedaudz papūlētos un uztaisītu, ka ierīce arī pati aplaista kaktusu. Mazo ūdens sūknīti var nopirkt zooveikalā un aiziet. Tikai jāsagādā liels konteineris ar ūdeni.


 Nekas jau netraucē pie releja liekajiem kontaktiem pievienot izpildierīci, respektīvi -ūdens sūknīti.  ::  Tolaik vnk nebija laika-ka tik ātrāk, da i taisīju to ierīci skolai, fizikas stundā, tā tas aparāts visus šos gadus arī bija skolā, aizvakar skolotāja kārtoja skapjus un atrada šito aparātiņu- tā nu atguvu viņu atpakaļ.   ::

----------


## rxx

> 2) Aizej uz latgaliiti un nopeerc gatavas TDA7293 (5,50 Ls) vai TDA7294 (4,70 Ls) (Pats arii nopirku, viss ideaali shancee. Apskaties bildes 2. lapaa, tur ir redzamas traas mikrenes)


 Varētu precīzas koordināts, kur? Citādi es tu nekad nevienu jēdzīgu plati nevaru atrast un visi, kam prasa sūta mani uz stūri pie datoriem, a tur neviena nav....

----------


## karloslv

-- atvainojos, uzrakstīju beztēmā, šo var dzēst laukā (pašam neizdevās) --

----------


## Mairis

> 2) Aizej uz latgaliiti un nopeerc gatavas TDA7293 (5,50 Ls) vai TDA7294 (4,70 Ls) (Pats arii nopirku, viss ideaali shancee. Apskaties bildes 2. lapaa, tur ir redzamas traas mikrenes)
> 
> 
>  Varētu precīzas koordināts, kur? Citādi es tu nekad nevienu jēdzīgu plati nevaru atrast un visi, kam prasa sūta mani uz stūri pie datoriem, a tur neviena nav....


 pirmajā rindā pa kreisi, gandrīz pie stūra ar datorlietām!

----------


## Velko

> Šodien atradu vienu senu,senu (kad vēl 8.klasē gāju) konstrukciju-laistīšanas indikatoru augiem.   Divi elektrodi iesprausti zemē:


 Cik noprotu - mēra pretestību starp elektrodiem.




> bet ieguvums būtu nesalīdzināmi lielāks, ja Tu vēl tikai nedaudz papūlētos un uztaisītu, ka ierīce arī pati aplaista kaktusu. Mazo ūdens sūknīti var nopirkt zooveikalā un aiziet. Tikai jāsagādā liels konteineris ar ūdeni.


 + tajā konteinerā arī "ūdensmērītāju" ielikt. Ja tukšs, tad gan jāsignalizē.

----------


## black_led

Sveiki,
Sen neko neesmu te rakstījis. Vienam konkursam es un mans brālis (a.k.a. binary) uztaisijām kaut ko līdzīgu mājas automatizācijas sistemai. Šī sistēma spēj kontrolēt temperatūru, gaismu un tā arī stradā, kā signalizācija. To var pieslēgt pie datora caur seriālo vai USB portu. Vienīgais mīnus ir tas, ka šobrīd šī sistēma ir nedaudz atkarīga no PC. Sistēmai mēs izveidojām speciālu programmu uz C#, tā grafiski attēlo temperatūru, kustību un apgaismojumu telpās un kad ir ieslēgta signalizācija un telpā tiek uztverta kustība, programma aizsūta SMS uz mobīlo tel.

----------


## Epis

Uz kā taisīji kompim programmu lai sarunājās caur USB (es caur seriālo com māku progu uztaisīt (visual C#), bet USB vēl nēsu mēīgnājis (pagiadām slikums, bet domāju kad nāktonē obligāti vaidzēs, jo kompjiem tie COM porti pamazām sāk izust vismaz jaunajām mātesplatēm pārsvarā nav (portatīvajiem vispār nav) tadēļ būs vien uz USB kautkad jāpāriet. 
ja vari tad ieliec savu USB programmu un kādu pamācošu aprakstu lai vieglāk saprast  ::

----------


## rxx

> 2) Aizej uz latgaliiti un nopeerc gatavas TDA7293 (5,50 Ls) vai TDA7294 (4,70 Ls) (Pats arii nopirku, viss ideaali shancee. Apskaties bildes 2. lapaa, tur ir redzamas traas mikrenes)
> 
> 
>  Varētu precīzas koordināts, kur? Citādi es tu nekad nevienu jēdzīgu plati nevaru atrast un visi, kam prasa sūta mani uz stūri pie datoriem, a tur neviena nav....
> 
> 
>  pirmajā rindā pa kreisi, gandrīz pie stūra ar datorlietām!


 Jā, vot biju tur. Tāds krievu čalis, ne? Citreiz tur neviena nebija, par vēlu stundas skolā beidzas... Kad tieku līdz Latgalītei, labākie tirgoņi jau prom, labi, ka tagad brīvalaiks.

----------


## Mairis

> Jā, vot biju tur. Tāds krievu čalis, ne? Citreiz tur neviena nebija, par vēlu stundas skolā beidzas... Kad tieku līdz Latgalītei, labākie tirgoņi jau prom, labi, ka tagad brīvalaiks.


 turpat ir, vienreiz, kad es biju, šis ar nebija, bet tas bija no rīta puses!

----------


## black_led

> Uz kā taisīji kompim programmu lai sarunājās caur USB (es caur seriālo com māku progu uztaisīt (visual C#), bet USB vēl nēsu mēīgnājis (pagiadām slikums, bet domāju kad nāktonē obligāti vaidzēs, jo kompjiem tie COM porti pamazām sāk izust vismaz jaunajām mātesplatēm pārsvarā nav (portatīvajiem vispār nav) tadēļ būs vien uz USB kautkad jāpāriet. 
> ja vari tad ieliec savu USB programmu un kādu pamācošu aprakstu lai vieglāk saprast


 Es izmantoju virtuālo COM portu un tādā veidā C# vienkārši sazinas caur USB tā pat kā caur seriālo portu. Priekš USB es izmantoju FTDI čipu FT232 tas darbojas gandrīz tā pat kā MAX232 tikai izmainas tas, ka tu to čipu slēdz pie USB nevis pie COM porta.

----------


## Vinchi

Ziņojumus postēt jaunā tematā!!!

Ja esat ko uztaisījuši tas postējiet jaunā tematā un zemak varēs apspriets visu!

Slēdzu šo temat!!!

----------

